# [SOLVED] Spooler Subsystem App problem.



## bsnapper

Hi:
I have a stubborn problem which I can't fix having tried all sorts of solutions. I keep getting a message "Spooler Subsystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close". My HP laserjet printer wont work and I cant reinstall it. When I try it says it has encountered a serious problem. Ive tried:
Adaware, Spybot and deleting temp internet files.
Registy fixers - Regfix - Mantra and Regfix which found over 1300 errors which they say they fixed!
Microsoft solution no. 810894 which changes some registry entries and is supposed to be a solution.
My OS is Windows XP professional.
Does anyone have another solution please.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## dm01

*Re: Spooler Subsystem App problem.*

Do you have any other printers besides the HP?

Microsoft KB Article 324757 Rev. 5.3


> This issue may occur if a third-party printer driver or a third-party service that is installed prevents you from adding printers, or if the third-party printer driver or the third-party service affects the functionality of a newly installed printer.
> 
> For example, this issue may occur if the Lexmark print service (LexBce Server service) is installed and is running on your computer before you try to add another printer.


----------



## bsnapper

*Re: Spooler Subsystem App problem.*

Thank you. This is the only printer I have connected to my computer. The computer is on a network with 2 other computers, one of which has a same model HP printer and the other a Dell printer but I never use the Dell or the computer it is attached to. What would a third party printer driver/service be? This printer has been installed for years with no problems and the message Spooler Subsystem App has caused a prolem and needs to close just came out of the blue. The only thing I have tried, unsuccessfly, to install lately is Dragon Natutally speaking voice recognition software.


----------



## dm01

*Re: Spooler Subsystem App problem.*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324757

Start from Step Three. Read through the instructions before attempting anything, and post back here if you have any questions.


----------



## bsnapper

*Re: Spooler Subsystem App problem.*

Thank you again dm01. I went through the steps and then when I switched off and on again the problems seem to have vanished. Whoopeee.


----------



## dm01

*Re: Spooler Subsystem App problem.*

Happy to help.


----------



## Robert Gittins

Hello, I have the same problem and as well as throwing out my printer HP1200, it also creates an error for outlook and MS Internet Browser. Tried the reg clean ,.. didnt work .. tried system restore no luck . now it wont let me remove MS Enterprise to let me reload - Would also like to hear anyone with the answer!



bsnapper said:


> Hi:
> I have a stubborn problem which I can't fix having tried all sorts of solutions. I keep getting a message "Spooler Subsystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close". My HP laserjet printer wont work and I cant reinstall it. When I try it says it has encountered a serious problem. Ive tried:
> Adaware, Spybot and deleting temp internet files.
> Registy fixers - Regfix - Mantra and Regfix which found over 1300 errors which they say they fixed!
> Microsoft solution no. 810894 which changes some registry entries and is supposed to be a solution.
> My OS is Windows XP professional.
> Does anyone have another solution please.
> Thanks in anticipation


----------

